# NEW YORK | One Madison Avenue | 123m | 404ft | 27 fl | U/C



## stewartrama

New proposed tower designed by Daniel Libeskind on top of a previous existing structure (1 Madison Avenue), next to MetLife Building at Madison Square Park.

*Renderings*:








http://www.daniel-libeskind.com/typo3temp/pics/04afa48369.jpg









http://www.pbase.com/nyguy/image/109732385/original.jpg









http://www.pbase.com/nyguy/image/109732392/original.jpg / http://www.pbase.com/nyguy/image/109732395/original.jpg









http://www.pbase.com/nyguy/image/109732421/original.jpg









http://www.pbase.com/nyguy/image/109732400/original.jpg

_Initially posted by NYguy_

Detailed look at the skygardens:








http://static.worldarchitecturenews.com/news_images/10832_1_madison bbig.jpg


*See also: Post 12 of this thread*


------------------------------------


Teaser Picture










http://curbed.com/archives/2008/12/..._ave_tower_revealed_its_a_hover_tube.php#more


----------



## f.e.s.b.r.

i dont know about that


----------



## Ebola

I was wondering about this. Glad to see it's not dead. It seems like it would become of the most famous buildings in NY. I can't wait to see more. I wanted to see something more like the first version of the Freedom Tower with its diagrid shell, but this seems just as amazing.


----------



## stewartrama

the design is crazy and i love it. It is so cutting edge and unique. I think that will be a word that will be used alot when describing this tower, unique.


----------



## Ebola

And because it's so unique, and not to mention taller than anything around it, I can already hear the NIMBYs gathering; the whining and bitching will commence momentarily so enjoy the ride before it gets bumpy.


----------



## stewartrama

haha i know i can't wait to hear what people have to say *cough bitch *cough about this tower.


----------



## nygirl

I do... it is going to completely block out Metropolitan life insurance from the south. I don't care how sweet it looks. I hope nothing that imposing gets built on that site. Sorry but I do. I would miss the duet Empire State and MetlifeInsr make when viewed from Brooklyn and down in the ville. Whats odd is how little Met gets recognition on here. It is a New York icon, a testament to skyscraper building at the turn of the century, and to boot--a gorgeous looking tower. And we are so quick to dismiss it and put this giant Libeskind "sculpture" right ontop of it (practically). ..And all we have to go on is a snippet of this building.


----------



## Chad

As I recalled, The 11 Madison Avenue was actaully planned to be taller?, as tall as The Empire States I think.


----------



## Ebola

I couldn't care less if the Chrysler Building itself gets blocked from all angles by taller skyscrapers so long as they are great towers as well. It will always be there. It doesn't even matter since there's no law I know of that would prevent this. Metlife may be loved NYers, but I bet most of the rest of America and world wouldn't even care if this were built. In fact, wasn't 11 Madison supposed to be the WTB at one point? I always thought this tower was being proposed on top of it. I'm pretty sure that 11 Madison was supposed to be something like 100 floors tall, and it would be possible to complete the tower one day in the future since the building was designed to be a supertall.

If it were completed back then, I think it could have been as famous as the ESB.


----------



## koolkid

Gotta agree with nygirl. This will block out Met life completely and ruin the classic view, of the ESB and Metlife, you get from union sq and below. This could potentially be a disaster if built on this spot. Built it elsewhere, near tribeca or the financial district, for example. Not here.


----------



## ZZ-II

great to hear the project is not dead yet :cheers:


----------



## pokistic

:banana: http://wirednewyork.com/forum/showpost.php?p=263495&postcount=81


----------



## Pinkie

The developer said that the design is over a year old and no longer reflects the current state of the project, which breaks my heart. Let's hope that the developer hasn't patched this one up too much. 

The deconstructed facade and tubular shape of the building is exactly what the future NYC skyline needs. Daniel Libeskind really hit this one out of the park with this skyscraper.


----------



## nygirl

Whoa...hold up! It doesn't block it from the south? It blocks it from the east?????? Hmph....I change my mind...get that sucker up.


----------



## kingsc

yes welcome to the darkside. but like ebola said it would have been block by 11 madison anyway had it be completed. Alot of supertall were cut off at the neck during the 30's and 40's need I say why.


----------



## Dale

If the current design pales by comparison, then these renderings amount to having been tortured.


----------



## Roel

First, I truly dislike trees inside buildings; they're supposed to be around them, unless it's for a winter garden or something. But definitely not at such a high altitude. Second, the design is just too contemporary for my taste. Don't get this ugly monster built.


----------



## storms991

^^ I agree fully, trees are meant for parks.. not for skyscrapers and this skyscraper is garbage, just like everything else Libeskind designs. Clearly his buildings are just too out there for the average person seeing that his WTC design was thrown out the window. 

Anyway, the chances of this building going up in the coming years are slim to none. The credit crisis has caused many of New York's largest corporations to shed tens of thousands of jobs, which will ultimately cause a surplus in office space. Thank god for that.


----------



## Newcastle Guy

This is (or was) stunning. I'm finding it hard to fathom the two posts above mine... I know everyone is entitled to their own opinions, but I can't get my head around ^those^ two.

Edit: And the more trees the better. They are great for the environment, eating up C02 and putting out Oxygen. They should be incorporated into every development possible.


----------



## MDguy

Incredible! And I love how they aren't demolishing anything for this as well as not fully blocking the Met! Great design too. :cheers:


----------



## Sukkiri

Interesting concept


----------



## koolkid

Not bad, not bad at all. I had a feeling this wouldn't be a flat top. I'm actually liking this whole "building on top of other buildings" idea. I still think it'd look much better built in Tribeca/Financial district, near 56 Leonard. It's really grand though; I just noticed how it almost mimics the twin towers' facade. This design doesn't appear to be official so lets see what happens...


----------



## Pablo323

WHOAH!


:O


----------



## Metropolist

Innovative tower, wonderful !!


----------



## Phobos

Great!!! :applause:
Koolhaas,Gehry,H & DM and now Libeskind.It seems the deconstructivist trend has stuck in NYC.
Zaha should be the next.


----------



## stewartrama

oh hot dammmm. it looked good in the teaser pic; in the full render it just dominates the spot and looks huge. Maybe in midtown or lower manhattan. Not there though.


----------



## ElVoltageDR

Pinkie said:


> The developer said that the design is over a year old and no longer reflects the current state of the project, which breaks my heart. Let's hope that the developer hasn't patched this one up too much.
> 
> The deconstructed facade and tubular shape of the building is exactly what the future NYC skyline needs. Daniel Libeskind really hit this one out of the park with this skyscraper.


Ugh NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!hno: This is actually one of the few deconstructive style buildings that I like. Looked great, I hope they're not planning on making too many changes on it.


----------



## nygirl

koolkid said:


> I just noticed how it almost mimics the twin towers' facade.


:yes::yes:


----------



## Eric Offereins

SImply amazing. It is always difficult to put a new tower on top of an old one, but this one fits perfectly.
I also love to see the structure in a tower, escpecially when it is so elegant as this one.


----------



## UrbanImpact

Awesome. I hope the design doesn't change much. :banana:


----------



## Astralis

Wow... this is a new way of designing towers. Excellent, I really like it kay:.


----------



## Pinkie

Wow I just noticed the subtle homage to the original WTC's tridents.

Bravo Libeskind!! Bravo!

And may Elad be cursed if they f*ck this one up!


----------



## Chad

Looksgreattttttttttttt


----------



## Sid_toronto

that is a beautiful building, very sci-fi in a good way.


----------



## dajumper

Loves it!


----------



## Arist

I dont like it as an addition. As a stand alone building, yes, addition, no.


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

Dont fit with the current architecture. Accually it fights with the surrounding buildings!










hno: hno: hno:

The tower is way to bold.


----------



## ZZ-II

^^ that's NYC, old and new very near together


----------



## chjbolton

Libeskind is seriously off... How come he comes up with such beauties as this or his proposed tower for Paris' 'Tour Signal' contest when he also signs rubbish like his first proposal for the new WTC Tower 1.

In THIS case: Hail to the man!


----------



## Ebola

"Too bold"? Haha.

I don't know what you guys are thinking, but the first versions of the Freedom Tower were amazing. Of course, I'm talking about the ones with the diagrid shell. I don't know much about the others so I couldn't say much. I'm not sure if Dan was the one to design it or not. It was just that, yes, the first versions of the Freedom Tower were horrible - BUT only as the centerpiece Tower for the WTC site. Put the first FT anywhere else in NYC, and you have a new, loved icon, JUST like this tower.


----------



## krzewi

OMG beauty!!!!!!


----------



## philvia

plcmat said:


> I can't decide if I like it or not. I love the innovation, and the terraced offices willl rent for a fortune so it makes economic sense too, but when I view it placed in the skyline it looks as if it *is about to eat something*.




:lol::lol:

i love this building and it will be a huge disappointment if it doesnt' get built. NY needs a new building to "awe" about.


----------



## kingsc

jimbo said:


> holy carkarama! That looks incredible. Absolutely amazing, far too out of left field for many cities, but NYC could absorb that without a second glance. Almost feel Libeskind is owed one by the City of NY after the Freedom Tower debacle.


The first freedom tower was trash. But Libeskind owes me nothing because he was replace. He owes himself to get something done. And it likely he'll get replace for this too. The render looks alright but what if the building looks bad in real life. It will be hard to hide at 900 feet.


----------



## chjbolton

plcmat said:


> I can't decide if I like it or not. I love the innovation, and the terraced offices willl rent for a fortune so it makes economic sense too, but when I view it placed in the skyline it looks as if it is about to eat something.



That is such a good point!! Can't believe it didn't strike me before...
I still adore it though.


----------



## cincobarrio

**** that; doesn't do the metlife tower justice.


----------



## Astropolis

MDguy said:


> I think its because they would rather have 'boring' and classy, as opposed to Unique/innovative and Hideous, but i wouldn't know



.... I'm just wondering... what do you think aboute something like this for New York skyline? Do you think this would be hideous? I am not atacking, just wondering...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=507081


----------



## Cejno

it looks good..


----------



## SJM

strikingly beautiful design! very futuristic


----------



## MDguy

Astropolis said:


> .... I'm just wondering... what do you think aboute something like this for New York skyline? Do you think this would be hideous? I am not atacking, just wondering...
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=507081


Well that looks nice. But not for New York. From some angles maybe, but from others it just wouldn't work for me


----------



## philvia

Astropolis said:


> .... I'm just wondering... what do you think aboute something like this for New York skyline? Do you think this would be hideous? I am not atacking, just wondering...
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=507081


i dont think it looks good anywhere :lol:


----------



## Newcastle Guy

Astropolis said:


> .... I'm just wondering... what do you think aboute something like this for New York skyline? Do you think this would be hideous? I am not atacking, just wondering...
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=507081


Those towers remain the best proposals yet for Paris, IMO at least. New York would be lucky to have them, any city would. I'm chuffed London is getting it's own version by SOM.


----------



## Astropolis

Newcastle Guy said:


> Those towers remain the best proposals yet for Paris, IMO at least. New York would be lucky to have them, any city would. I'm chuffed London is getting it's own version by SOM.


I love your european taste!:nuts:


----------



## chjbolton

Newcastle Guy said:


> Those towers remain the best proposals yet for Paris, IMO at least. New York would be lucky to have them, any city would. I'm chuffed London is getting it's own version by SOM.



Is it? Which project do you have in mind?


----------



## skyperu34

Very nice !!! I love it !!! It is creative and ecological !


----------



## jak3m

NY needs something like this. I hate the blue glass though.


----------



## AmericanSkyscraper22

i saw this a couple months back on ssp and thought nothing of it. would be an awesome addition to the skyline :drool:


----------



## Elvenking

Not bad, but I'm not convinced if it fits there. And I just don't like this fashion of placing trees inside of buildings.
But well, interesting scraper, although I admit that thing that I love NY for is Art Deco...


----------



## Newcastle Guy

chjbolton said:


> Is it? Which project do you have in mind?


Sorry I didn't reply sooner. Crossharbour/Baltimore Wharf:










Not exactly the same obviously, but a similar kind of idea. Though a different technique is used to give a similar effect.


Sorry for derailing the thread. I really like the New York building, if it's still going ahead.


----------



## philvia

any news?


----------



## AmericanSkyscraper22

^^ i doubt we'l hear any news on this. Everyones preoccupied with the wtc project


----------



## kingsc

We don't give building away to jersey but I'm up for building taller buildings in brooklyn even if the bedrock sucks out here lol.


----------



## meh_cd

chinarulez said:


> i think beijing will build it first, than it's officially chinese design.


That isn't how it works.


----------



## kingsc

^^^^ I hope its not by the same designer. I'd sue if it was me and someone was trying to get paid off my work lol


----------



## iMikexD

the design is amazing!!


----------



## HK999

meh_cd said:


> That isn't how it works.


well i know many cases, where projects 'stolen' from other countries have been built in china. and noone ever complained about it, at least not the chinese.

EDIT: me too, i think this tower doesn't belong in midtown. would be great for downtown though.


----------



## StormShadow

Nice design, I appreciate how it's built or expanded on top of an older stone structure without demolishing the building. Very unique.


----------



## noms78

I dont like the design of this building at all. The design (especially the trees on the terraces) would not complement any buildings in the surrounding area and it is too tall and imposing for the style of building that it is. Not a very classy design IMO. :bash:


----------



## WiGgLz01

is this adjacent to the metlife clocktower?


----------



## Zollern

^^
Why not check post #1?


----------



## WiGgLz01

Oops 

Well it is amazing, I really hope they make it


----------



## miau

There are no updates on this project yet? I really like this design... we need more such eco-towers(?) :laugh:


----------



## adam_uk

build this one now.


----------



## kingsc

Build it now build it later or don't build it all it wouldn't matter much


----------



## chjbolton

^^ Kinda like your post mate...


----------



## kingsc

chjbolton said:


> ^^ Kinda like your post mate...


No kind of like your post buddy. If they build it or not it wouldn't make a differents. In other words it isn't that great. I know their trying something different but these just isn't going to work. Maybe it would look good after it was finish I couldn't tell you


----------



## chjbolton

kingsc said:


> Maybe it would look good after it was finish I couldn't tell you


Shame you can't tell. Just trust the rest of us on this one then: it would!


----------



## philvia

there is objection to this design ? 

impossible


----------



## Desparye

This is absolutely GORGEOUS.


----------



## kingsc

chjbolton said:


> Shame you can't tell. Just trust the rest of us on this one then: it would!


believe me when I say it just ok I've seen better much better


----------



## adam_uk

yeh men build it now i say.


----------



## kalt

stewartrama said:


> New Tower designed by Daniel Libskeind ontop of previous existing structure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://curbed.com/archives/2008/12/..._ave_tower_revealed_its_a_hover_tube.php#more


I love the original design...but I think in that area of NY it would work best if it weren't so high.

Here's my quick edit to give you an idea of what I'm talking about.


----------



## azey

sexayy and unique


----------



## EvilCapitalist

kalt said:


> I love the original design...but I think in that area of NY it would work best if it weren't so high.
> 
> Here's my quick edit to give you an idea of what I'm talking about.


Right. Don't build tall because there isn't much tall around it. That way we'll have a nice plateau skyline. hno:


----------



## nygirl

^^ At the smaller height it wouldn't be worth it to block the Metropolitan life from the east.


----------



## Myster E

kalt said:


> I love the original design...but I think in that area of NY it would work best if it weren't so high.
> 
> Here's my quick edit to give you an idea of what I'm talking about.


ahem....*Skyscraper*city


----------



## kalt

Myster E said:


> ahem....*Skyscraper*city


It's still a *skyscraper*, just not as tall.


----------



## nygirl

yeah Kalt's smaller version is something in the 600ft range


----------



## Nazar1

This building is f...ing awesome!!!


----------



## kingsc

I rather it be the height it is.


----------



## 599GTB

I would rather it be much taller! 1,500 ft! :lol:


----------



## pimvdh

I like the right one more because it fits to the area. Buth it feels a bit unfinished. Maby it looks better if it's a bit thinner


----------



## DinoVabec

I'll bump this Thread now..Any news about this tower these days? It would be shame if this stay forgotten..


----------



## yankeesfan1000

DinoVabec said:


> I'll bump this Thread now..Any news about this tower these days? It would be shame if this stay forgotten..


Still a proposal at this point. Elad, the developer or owner, has very deep pockets though so hypothetically this could get approved and kick off relatively quickly. But no news recently.


----------



## kingsc

Hate this building. I really hope it dies a slow and painful death.


----------



## briker

OMG, that thing looks hideous! What's with the gapes? The buildings looks destructed
....Oh, just noted it's been an old post. good thing and may it be well left.


----------



## chjbolton

King and Briker... You two deserve each other -.-


----------



## DinoVabec

I think this is amazing..Something different..It brings nature into the sky..But still in "21st century" way not like that proposed "farm" thing..


----------



## kingsc

chjbolton said:


> King and Briker... You two deserve each other -.-


Yeah No. How about you comment on the project. And not on my comment.


----------



## desertpunk

Look at the trouble at One Madison Park. This one ain't happenin'.

:lock:


----------



## Simfan34

If only it were built, and if only it were 100 ft taller.


----------



## Hudson11

aaaaaand its back. This time as an office extension. 

*These are SL Green’s big plans for One Madison Avenue*



> SL Green Realty’s redevelopment project at One Madison Avenue will include 18 new floors and bring the building’s total rentable square footage to about 1.5 million square feet, according to new details released about the project on Monday.
> 
> The firm has tapped architecture firm Kohn Pedersen Fox to lead the redesign of the building, which will include modern office spaces, tenant floors and more than an acre of outdoor terraces.
> 
> SL Green is using 218,000 square feet of development rights to redevelop the building as-of-right. Demolition and construction should begin in 2020 or 2021 after the building’s existing tenant leases expire.


----------



## Hudson11

[url="https://therealdeal.com/2018/12/19/facebook-is-eyeing-one-madison-avenue/]*Facebook is eyeing One Madison Avenue*[/url]



> Facebook is in talks to lease office space at SL Green Realty’s One Madison Avenue. The move echoes that of companies like Google and Amazon who are expanding their footprints in New York and establishing the city as an East Coast tech hub.
> 
> It’s unclear exactly how much space the social media company is looking to take, but landlord SL Green is looking to build an additional 18-story tower on the site, according to the New York Post. The addition would bring the building’s total rentable square footage to 1.5 million square feet. Citing sources, the Post also reported that negotiations for Facebook to take 870,000 square feet at 63 Madison Avenue may have ended.
> 
> The company currently has 266,000 square feet at 225 Park Avenue South and 758,000 square feet at 770 Broadway.


----------



## Hudson11

https://www.cityrealty.com/nyc/mark...reen039s-redeveloped-one-madison-avenue/28421



> Designs by Kohn Pedersen Fox call for 18 column-free floors, terraces on the tenth and eleventh floors, private tenant terraces at the top of the building, and upgraded lobby and retail space.


----------



## Uaarkson

That is seriously nice looking.

Now, build out the 11 Madison supertall envelope!


----------



## Hudson11

That would be fantastic to see one day. Midtown's mass of skyscrapers is slowly but surely creeping southward into NoMad and Chelsea. Technically there is already a supertall proposal at 262 Fifth Avenue, but there has been no news about it in quite some time.


----------



## Hudson11

*SL Green Seeking JV Partners on One Madison Avenue*



> SL Green is on the hunt for joint-venture equity on One Madison Avenue, its $2.3 billion old-meets-new development on the border of Madison Square Park, Commercial Observer has learned. Developer Hines is among the investors in the mix.
> 
> SL Green is seeking to bring in either a single partner or multiple partners on the planned 26-story structure, according to Isaac Zion, the New York-based REIT’s co-chief investment officer. The JV stake would total between 45 percent to 49 percent, with SL Green retaining a majority share.
> 
> [...]
> 
> The REIT is bringing on Hines to serve as the development manager and an equity partner at One Madison, he said. The deal mirrors the firms’ partnership at One Vanderbilt, the Midtown tower that topped out last month.
> 
> Construction on the 1.4-million-square-foot One Madison, located at the intersection of Madison Avenue and 23rd Street in the Flatiron District,* is expected to begin in the first half of next year,* as CO reported.


----------



## hkskyline

*One Madison Avenue’s Renovation And Expansion Project Ramps Up In The Flatiron District, Manhattan*


> Construction activity is underway at One Madison Avenue in the Flatiron District, where the 13-story full-block structure is being renovated and expanded with a new 18-story addition. Designed by Kohn Pedersen Fox and developed by SL Green, the project will stand 27 stories and yield 1.4 million square feet of Class A office space. Helping to develop and finance One Madison Avenue’s future are the National Pension Service of Korea and Hines, contributing a grand total of $1.25 billion in construction financing. The property is bound by East 23rd Street to the south, Madison Avenue and Madison Square Park to the west, East 24th Street to the north, and Park Avenue South to the east.
> 
> Recent photographs show a large amount of scaffolding extending around the western and southern elevations. The majority of the 13-story podium, which sits directly next to the 111-year old Metropolitan Life Tower, is already covered. Two tall renderings adorn the thin sheathing at the southwestern corner of the property by the intersection of East 23rd Street and Madison Avenue.
> 
> The vertical expansion is poised to provide 530,000 square feet of column-free space surrounded by a sleek glass envelope and dark-colored mullions that span every three stories. Each floor can yield a maximum of around 35,000 square feet. Office amenities for tenants include landscaped outdoor terraces on the tenth and 11th floors that measure over an acre in size, a 15,000-square-foot artisanal food market, a 9,000-square-foot tenant lounge, a three-level fitness center, and bike storage.











One Madison Avenue's Renovation and Expansion Project Ramps Up in the Flatiron District, Manhattan - New York YIMBY


Work is underway on One Madison Square Park's 18-story vertical office expansion, designed by Kohn Pedersen Fox for SL Green, in the Flatiron District.



newyorkyimby.com


----------



## hkskyline

*New Photos Reveal Demolition Progress At One Madison Avenue In Manhattan’s Flatiron District*




































New Photos Reveal Demolition Progress at One Madison Avenue in Manhattan’s Flatiron District - New York YIMBY


Construction is currently ahead of schedule on One Madison, a 1.4-million-square-foot, 27-story office tower expansion in Manhattan’s Flatiron District.



newyorkyimby.com


----------



## hkskyline

*One Madison Avenue’s Renovation And Expansion Progresses In The Flatiron District, Manhattan*


> Work continues to progress on One Madison Avenue, a 1.4-million-square-foot, 27-story office tower expansion in Midtown, Manhattan’s Flatiron District. Designed by Kohn Pedersen Fox and developed by SL Green, the project involves the construction of a steel-framed structure atop the current eight-story building, which was partially demolished and is in the process of being excavated and gutted. The property takes up a full block bound by East 23rd and 24th Streets and Madison Avenue and Park Avenue South, and sits directly adjacent to the 112-year-old Metropolitan Life Insurance Company Tower. The developers, which also include the National Pension Service of Korea and Hines, successfully acquired $1.25 billion in construction financing and are aiming to achieve both WELL and LEED Gold certification, as well as incorporating state-of-the-art HVAC and circulation systems to improve interior air quality and overall cleanliness. AECOM Tishman is serving as the general contractor.
























































One Madison Avenue's Renovation and Expansion Progresses in The Flatiron District, Manhattan - New York YIMBY


YIMBY tours the construction site of One Madison Avenue, a 1.4-million-square-foot, 27-story office tower expansion by Kohn Pedersen Fox for SL Green.



newyorkyimby.com


----------



## hkskyline

*IBM Confirmed As Anchor Tenant For One Madison Avenue In Flatiron District, Manhattan*








IBM Confirmed as Anchor Tenant for One Madison Avenue in Flatiron District, Manhattan - New York YIMBY


IBM will consolidate its New York City offices and relocate to One Madison Avenue, an office tower expansion currently underway in the Flatiron District.



newyorkyimby.com


----------



## LASTKA

Yesterday. No too much to show.


----------



## Zaz965

only the bottom has classy style, I think it should have a classy style in the entire extension of building


----------



## Hudson11

IMG_6740 Metropolitan Life Insurance Clocktower (1909), 5 Madison Ave by Debbie Vai, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*One Madison Avenue’s Tower Expansion Begins Steel Assembly In Flatiron District, Manhattan*


> Construction is rising on One Madison Avenue, a 27-story commercial expansion in the Flatiron District. Designed by Kohn Pedersen Fox and developed by SL Green, the National Pension Service of Korea, and Hines, the project involves the gut renovation and expansion of a former eight-story structure and will yield 1.4 million square feet of office space. AECOM Tishman is the general contractor for the property, which occupies a full block bound by East 23rd and 24th Streets and Madison Avenue and Park Avenue South.
> 
> At the time of our last update in mid-June, the core for the tower expansion was just beginning to rise above the gutted podium. Since then, the reinforced concrete volume has risen steadily as work on the surrounding steel frame has begun to take shape. Based on the pace of progress, the core should top out before the end of the year, with the framing following shortly behind.











One Madison Avenue's Tower Expansion Begins Steel Assembly in Flatiron District, Manhattan - New York YIMBY


Construction is rising on One Madison Avenue, a 27-story office expansion by Kohn Pedersen Fox and SL Green in the Flatiron District, Manhattan.



newyorkyimby.com


----------

